
GitHub Help Wanted - DyslexicAtheist
http://github-help-wanted.com/
======
dvtrn
Is the language filter working? I've entered a few languages and the list of
projects refreshes, but I see the same repos and a few don't seem to have open
issues for the language I provided.

Tried first 'python' then 'ruby' and got the same projects, firefox latest.
Might just be something with my many browser plugins, but figured I'd offer
the feedback

